# 2013 Flow M9 or 2012 NXT-AT's?



## Mjigga99 (Dec 4, 2012)

I need new bindings bad. The 2013 flow line-up has been redone and the M9's look awesome. But, would you rather pay $220 for 2013 M9's or buy some 2012 Nxt's for just over $200? I've been eyeballing the M9's for a year or so because the flex rating isn't as stiff as the Nxt's. I mostly ride the groomers, some jibbing and a little flirting with boxes and rails. I would like a flow binding that can be used in the park sometimes but stiff enough to cut through the icy crap I usually ride through. What would you buy?


----------



## NSSL (Mar 1, 2011)

Go with the NXT's if the price is right. I have NXT's,M9's,The Five's(hybrid) and Flight 3's. I love flows and will NEVER switch!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I would go for the M9's. Just a more versatile binding in my experience.


----------



## Mjigga99 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been riding on mushy Flites for a few years now. Either the M9 or NXT would be my first good pair of bindings but I don't want to go TOO stiff. They are going on a 2012 GNU carbon credit which has way more flex than any of the crap I learned to ride on. I'm leaning toward the M9's.


----------

